# Tad-Pool Project deposition sites



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

After a little digging, I haven't noticed these mentioned here before. Has anyone else tried out these Tad-Pool Project breeding site pods? They looked interesting, so I figured I'd give them a shot. I was also attracted by the different color options and they seem to be a bit wider than a traditional film canister (possibly more accommodating for large obligates). Plus the "tray" part is easily removable if you want to pull eggs for non egg feeders. Anyways, just putting this out there to see if anyone has any experience with them, or is even aware the product exists? The company is located in Europe, but I had no issues with shipping to the US. Not posting a link as I'm unaware if it violates any rules, but some light googling shouldn't lead you astray.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

I have to say it actually looks to be a very good idea and well thought out concept. Price seams fair.

I think I will order some for future use.


----------



## felljd13 (Feb 9, 2021)

These seem really interesting. I'd love to hear from someone who has successfully used them.


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

They are working very well so far, from Ranitomeya to Large Oophaga and even Tinctorius and Auratus! 

Here is a compilation of frogs using them all around the world, for eggs but more recently for tadpole deposition too


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

First clutch in a tadpool for my O. typographica.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are a US supplier selling these? I know he is injection molding these at home in batches, so I'm guessing if there is a US vendor, it's just one or two. 

I was thinking of making my own, but I think it's a good idea, and I want to support his work.


----------



## Carleefrogger (8 mo ago)

There is a canadian supplier, so I'd think there must be some American ones.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I ordered some directly. Shipping price and cost was fair - no reason not to support them directly.


----------



## pooky125 (Jan 16, 2012)

I got an email from glassboxtropicals just this morning that they've started carrying them.


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm a bit late in the conversation but thanks for your support! That's right, in the US there is Glass Box Tropicals and Frog Daddy too. And I do direct sales in my online shop as well. Interesting for larger quantities. Good luck with the breeding! 😊
Francisco


----------

